
Running Nextcloud in jail on FreeBSD - johnramsden
https://ramsdenj.com/2017/06/05/nextcloud-in-a-jail-on-freebsd.html
======
johnramsden
I recently setup Nextloud 12 [https://nextcloud.com/](https://nextcloud.com/)
inside a FreeBSD jail. My Nextcloud instance is externally accessible, and yet
if someone were to get inside my Jail, I could rest easy knowing they still
didn’t have access to the rest of my host server. I chronicled the setup
process including jail setup using iocage
[https://github.com/iocage/iocage](https://github.com/iocage/iocage), https
with Lets Encrypt [https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/), and
full setup of the web stack.

